# Track day insurance



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Thinking about buying a dedicated track car with a buddy of mine on a shared ownership basis. I was curious as to what others do in terms of insurance for track days. Is it compulsory to have track insurance or can you self-insure and fix what goes wrong, accepting the risk? Are there any companies out there that do joint track insurance policies and what do they cost roughly (only looking at a circa £2k car) :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gay as it is, but i certainly don't insure my metro on track. just don't hit anybody

mook


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> gay as it is, but i certainly don't insure my metro on track. just don't hit anybody
> 
> mook


LOL @ Mook :thumbsup: That was my thinking mate as we will just have to try not to hit solid objects. I just wondered where you stood with rules and regulations etc. What about hill climbs and sprints etc., do you need insurance in place? :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i only do trackdays and figure, if i bin it into a barrier,, shit happens. if i'm on track i'll make sure i'm observing the rules, and being careful when near other cars.

not had any issue yet, nor has anyone i know.

but then, i do drive a bright yellow, white and red metro, so imagine people steer well clear of me 

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I recently hired out my MR2 race car in an MR2 Championship race, he insured it for £3K and it cost him £150 for the day! That's probably a bit more pricey as it was racing, but I reckon you might see a similar price for single track days.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't bother with insurance, if I crash, my own fault.

The number I do, would make the figures silly money, and for a £2k car, prob not worth it ?

AFAIK, the insurance only covers your car, not anyone you hit. Excess is normally 10% of cars insured value.


----------



## johnpt (Feb 1, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I recently hired out my MR2 race car in an MR2 Championship race, he insured it for £3K and it cost him £150 for the day! That's probably a bit more pricey as it was racing, but I reckon you might see a similar price for single track days.


hi mate, was that specific track day insurance? or did he did it just to take the car to the track.

cheers


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Moff said:


> AFAIK, the insurance only covers your car, not anyone you hit. Excess is normally 10% of cars insured value.


Try here - Trackcover.com - Track Day Insurance its not as expensive as you think it is (£90 for a full years worth of trackdays).


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Moff said:


> I don't bother with insurance, if I crash, my own fault.
> 
> The number I do, would make the figures silly money, and for a £2k car, prob not worth it ?
> 
> AFAIK, the insurance only covers your car, not anyone you hit. Excess is normally 10% of cars insured value.


Never used insurance myself. IIRC my only bump was a cone on a sprint. Lucky not to have had a big one at Oulton last year but think it is worth the risk. Just don't go somewwhere like the ring and crash as they bill you for the armco damage


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Califunky said:


> Try here - Trackcover.com - Track Day Insurance its not as expensive as you think it is (£90 for a full years worth of trackdays).


Looking at that (unless I miss understand) its cover for you damaging other peoples property, and only covers you up to GBP1k for your car ?

Anyone able to clarify ?


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Moff said:


> Looking at that (unless I miss understand) its cover for you damaging other peoples property, and only covers you up to GBP1k for your car ?
> 
> Anyone able to clarify ?


Pretty much all trackday cover is third party only until you start paying silly money. Luckily its all rolled up in my insurance for my track hack so dont need to bother. iirc a good all covering trackday policy generally works out about 10% of the value of the car. I think the policies i posted are more for injury/death to the third party


----------



## janiceKi.4518 (May 5, 2009)

Every time I take my car to a track day I insure my car in each and every case. I am of the opinion that such an insurance is definitely worth it. If something happens you can be sure that the insurance covers the damage and besides this the insurance is not very expensive. I would definitely recommend such an insurance.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I was thinking same thing, but my idea was, if I really had a big bump and not worth fixing, i'll use it for banger racing


----------

